# hgh and one rip...



## rotator (Apr 5, 2009)

Can i put hgh and one rip all in the same barrel or will the one rip affect the hgh.sorry in advance if this question has been asked before.


----------



## lambert099 (Aug 21, 2010)

no


----------



## silvy (Aug 21, 2010)

hgh is injected into your fat water based 1 rip is a muscular injection oil based so no would be a real bad idea


----------



## SPIKE1982 (Sep 26, 2009)

Hgh is also injected intramuscular... Dont think i would mix them though


----------



## rotator (Apr 5, 2009)

Sorry forgot to say i inject my growth intramuscular (8iu at eod).I was just thinking i could save on pins injecting it all at once.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Just shoot the GH sub q with a slin pin

Shoot the fast rip into butt cheek...or in my case outer triceps


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

I have shot them together IM. No probs.


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

rotator said:


> Sorry forgot to say i inject my growth intramuscular (8iu at eod).I was just thinking i could save on pins injecting it all at once.


Best splitting them mate as one is oil based and the other is water


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Gh is far to fragile in my opinion to mix in the same barrel as an oil based steroid.....i see no advantage in doing this


----------



## Jem (Mar 5, 2009)

my training partner did this in error the other day and the growth went manky - I threw it away !!!


----------



## Uriel (Oct 14, 2008)

years ago I shot water based winny and deca in the same barrel but I'd keep water based and oil based seperate tho I doubt it do any damage really


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> *Gh is far to fragile* in my opinion to mix in the same barrel as an oil based steroid.....i see no advantage in doing this


this,cost of a new barrel and pin v's cost of gh.


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

Uriel said:


> years ago I shot water based winny and deca in the same barrel but I'd keep water based and oil based seperate* tho I doubt it do any damage really*


Fcuk no...mixing water and oil together is the perfect way for a nice big dirty cut out.

Check the sticky of Phils abcess thread.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

water and oil dont mix,ask bp if you dont believe me.


----------



## RICKYT (Aug 7, 2010)

agreed with above keep seperate, for the cost of a few pins or barrels never risk anything,


----------



## pea head (May 28, 2008)

mal said:


> water and oil dont mix,ask bp if you dont believe me.


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

Nah fcuk that,BP will lie through their teeth....ask Obama instead :whistling:


----------



## rotator (Apr 5, 2009)

Cheers for the replies i will keep them seperate:thumb:


----------

